# Occupational Therapy in Berlin



## LaurenaD (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello, I am a licensed occupational therapist in the United States (California) and I just moved to Berlin. I'm wondering if anyone knows how to become licensed in Germany in order to practice here? I am interested in working in pediatrics, specifically children with Autism or other developmental disabilities. Thank you.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You need to file an application with the authorities to have your foreign qualifications evaluated. How well do you already speak German?


----------

